
America Is Opening. It Should Never Have Closed – AIER - mrfusion
https://www.aier.org/article/america-is-opening-it-never-should-have-shut-down/
======
seesawtron
This article is absolute garbage. It doens't gives a single reason as to WHY
it should never have closed (we can think of several reasons why flattening
the curve was necessary and how lockdown helped to achieve that and disclose
the flaws in the management of this country by its leaders). The article says
there were protests by "average" americans in every town (don't confuse
readers with your hyperbole and comments without any sources to back it up).
The article is written purely out of emotion and lacks even the modest
rationality what so ever.

